# Hot Fishing Spots! Whats biting where on what and when



## McFace (Dec 26, 2012)

I frequent the Pass @ Fort Pickens and the pass @ Destin as well as bob sikes and 3mb usually have good luck at all of them looking to try somewhere new any ideas? On this thread ill throw up live fishing reports for where im at 

-Face


----------

